# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Kinderen uit speciaal onderwijs sneller aan de drugs, alcohol en tabak

## manonnnD

Veel jongeren in jeugdzorg drinken, roken en blowen

Jongeren in de jeugdzorg en het speciaal onderwijs drinken, blowen en roken aanzienlijk meer en éérder dan hun leeftijdgenoten in het regulier onderwijs. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van het Trimbos-instituut en Universiteit Utrecht. De afgelopen drie jaar ondervroegen onderzoekers van het Trimbos-instituut zo'n 3.000 jongeren van 12 tot en met 18 jaar over hun gebruik van alcohol, tabak en drugs. 

Jongeren in de jeugdzorg en speciaal onderwijs zijn ontvankelijk voor overmatig middelengebruik, zo blijkt uit de eerste resultaten. Zo heeft 33% van de onderzochte 12- en 13-jarigen in de jeugdzorg al eens geblowd. In het speciaal onderwijs voor zeer moeilijk opvoedbare kinderen - de vroegere ZMOK-scholen - is dat 20%. Ter vergelijking: in het regulier onderwijs geldt dat voor slechts 4%. Ook rookt bijna een kwart van deze leeftijdsgroep in de jeugdzorg dagelijks sigaretten. Buiten de jeugdzorg geldt dat voor maar zo'n 1 procent van de 12- en 13-jarigen. "Met het onderzoek willen we deze verschillen in kaart brengen", aldus projectleider Karin Monshouwer. "Gezien de mogelijke gevolgen op latere leeftijd - verslaving, harddrugsgebruik - en de grote maatschappelijke impact is dat belangrijk."

Peter Brand, teammanager bij jeugdhulpverlener Vitree in Almere en betrokken bij het onderzoek, vermoedde deze cijfers al langer. "Vergeleken met jongeren in het reguliere onderwijs hebben jongeren in bijvoorbeeld de jeugdzorg vaker licht psychiatrische problemen, een risicofactor voor middelengebruik." Maar dit verklaart volgens hem maar een deel van het hogere middelengebruik. "Ook de gevoeligheid voor groepsdruk en een tekort aan - sociale - vaardigheden verklaren waarom juist deze jongeren al op jonge leeftijd beginnen met roken, blowen en drinken."

Er is nog maar weinig bekend over het middelengebruik in de jeugdzorg en speciaal onderwijs in Nederland. En dat terwijl juist de situatie hier erg interessant is. In Europa behoort Nederland tot de top wanneer het gaat om alcoholgebruik door jongeren. Veel jongeren beginnen al vroeg met alcohol drinken, zo rond hun elfde of twaalfde jaar. Ook drinkt de Nederlandse jeugd relatief veel. 

_Hoe komt het dat de jongeren uit dit deel van de maatschappij sneller en eerder aan dit soort versnapperingen?
Ik ben van mening dat dit komt omdat de jongeren meestal in een achterstandwijk opgroeien en laag opgeleide ouders hebben._

----------


## sietske763

met een psychische achtergrond ben je vaak zowiezo verslavings gevoelig.
hoe oud je ook bent....

----------


## christel1

Hebben ze enkel bij die groep onderzoek gedaan ? 
Ik denk dat het ook wel voor een deel komt door wat je thuis ziet. Bij rijke ouders zie je ook soms veel meer drank over tafel komen, net zoals bij kinderen die een alcoholverslaafde als ouder hebben, die vinden het dan ook normaal dat ze gaan drinken. 

Als je de kat bij de melk zet dan kan elke tiener gaan drinken, sommige doen het stiekem thuis, terwijl kinderen die met leerachterstand zitten of ouders die er niet naar omkijken het meer in groep gaan doen en daar komen ze er dan ook eerder achter dat er veel verslavingen zijn. 

Wat me wel opvalt dat of de ouders nu rijk of arm zijn de kinderen van tegenwoordig veel te veel zakgeld krijgen. 20 euro uit hun broekzak halen is blijkbaar een fluitje van een cent. Doordat de gezinnen van tegenwoordig ook veel kleiner zijn, 1 kind, 2 kinderen, max 3 kinderen is er ook veel minder sociale controle door de oudere kinderen. 

Had ik vroeger zoiets moeten uitsteken had ik een plets tegen mijn oren gehad van mijn oudere broer of zus en hadden mijn ouders het zeker geweten. Ook het feit dat beide ouders nu meestal gaan werken, vroeger was mama meestal thuis, is er ook minder controle over het uur van thuis komen na de schooluren want ze weten toch dat hun ouders voor 17 of 18 uur niet thuis zijn en kunnen dan lekker op café gaan zitten met hun vrienden. 

En eigenlijk ken ik geen kinderen van achterstandswijken of uit probleem gezinnen, wat ik wel opmerk als je aan gelijk welke schoolpoort gaat staan of het nu een school is van het buitengewoon onderwijs of een school met een hogere opleidingsniveau, er worden evenveel peuken opgestoken hoor, aan de ene of aan de andere school en dat er bij de middelbare studenten overal gezopen wordt, rijk en arm.. .

----------


## ben0911

Het heeft denk ik voor 99% met opvoeden te maken.
En ja, teveel zakgeld of overal maar aan toegeven om de ruzies te vermijden is niet opvoeden.
Helaas is er inmiddels een generatie ouders die ook bij hen thuis niet altijd werden opgevoed. Hoe kun je dan verwachten dat zij het wel goed gaan doen bij het opvoeden van hun kinderen?
Daarnaast is er een heel kleine groep moeilijk opvoedbaren (om divere redenen) waar ouders soms machteloos zijn ook al zijn ze nog zo goed in het opvoeden.
Die plaats je uit huis en dan in een tehuis waar een streng regime heerst. Gebeurde vroeger ook, en niet alles van vroeger was slecht.
Afkicken van drugs en andere verslavingen pak je ook daar aan.
Heel overzichtelijk en met een goed toezicht van de overheid (daar ontbreekt het nog wel eens aan).
NL heeft wetten en regels genoeg, teveel wellicht, maar aan handhaven komen we uit "genoegzaamheid" niet toe.
Tijd voor verandering, meen ik.

----------


## lammie

het is ook een kwestie van verveling:moeilijk lerende kinderen hebben weinig of geen belangstelling voor dingen die ze in hun vrije tijd kunnen doen. ze zitten niet op een sportvereniging of op de muziekschool omdat daar geen aangepaste programma's voor ze zijn. handwerken of knutselen is vaak te moeilijk; ze hebben overal begeleiding bij nodig. dan is het 't makkelijkst om op de bank voor de tv te gaan zitten met een sigaret, colaatje erbij en een familiezak chips. kind tevreden, moeder blij dat ie rustig is.de computer is in zoverre een zegen dat ze daar ook leerzame dingen op kunnen doen, maar zonder toezicht doen ze natuurlijk hele andere dingen...

----------

